# Playing Catch with Otto!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto received a frisbee for Christmas. We've taken him out a few times with it and he *almost* catches it, but never quite. Well today that all changed! He's got the hang of it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWz-8WmT7Ps

***WARNING! Serious soccer mom screaming in this video! :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool! 8) He marks the retrieve very well.

Nice work!


I love those soft frisbee's.
Have you tried the Chuck It, Flying Squirrel, yet? They go ga-ga over it.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Gunnr!

We're working on it! I'm very proud that he is retrieving because it's not in his nature. His first instinct is to bring it close enough to make you think he is giving it to you - and then he runs away to play "keep away!" He's been maturing and I could not be more pleased with him! I read in a recent post that you described dogs as "coming into their own" and that's how I've been feeling about Otto lately. 

I will have to check out that squirrel! Otto loves anything that flies! But then, don't they all?!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Completely awesome. Love the soccer mom screaming!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Love it OM...........soccer mum and all........


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Give him another 6 months to a year and you'll then know everything was worth the wait.

From where you're at with him now, you can start to work on the Stay, and Fetch release commands. Make it a lot of fun for him. I'll bet he'll be really, really good at that.
If you put a lot of backspin on the disc, it will hover for a second or two longer, giving him a chance to get underneath it. Then he'll get very acrobatic for you.

He's a beautiful guy.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Gunnr. I really appreciate your kind words! I think he's special, but I'm pretty biased! 

All and all, it's been a fun journey thus far. I could really tell he wanted to please us today which was pretty cool. He has taught us so much over the last year and the more I can learn from him, the better  

We will work on his stay (and I'll work on my backspin)! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

DH and I loved this video. It actually started us on a little Otto watching marathon.  Oso will catch the frisbee if we throw it in a radius near his mouth - Otto looks great!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks luv2laugh 

I cannot figure out who "DH" is! I'm assuming you're referring to your hubby?!

The Otto videos aren't all that entertaining. They're mostly a way for me to store the videos without taking up much room on my cell phone. But I always *love* new Oso videos, so I completely understand where you're coming from


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome OM!!! Otto looks great! Soft frisbees are the best. I'm glad someone else does the soccer mom screaming too . I tend to say "yeah!!!!" in a manish voice when we play frisbee and do agility and it always cracks me up when I watch the video back!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha littlelulu!!!

"manish" voice is exactly it! I just didn't want to go there! Ha! Too funny!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Otto is awesome!!  And your cheering reminds me of me when I used to teach Sophie how to swim. I got many looks from people


----------

